# Is anyone running this video card?  NVIDIA GeForce GT 610

## cwc

Is anyone using this video card.  NVIDIA GeForce GT 610   (ZOTAC)

I'm building a new system and I purchased this on Amazon.  I should have checked to see if  

it was supported first.  

I will use Nouveau drivers, https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Nouveau

Thank You,

cwc

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0088PVBZC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 Synergy Edition 2GB GDDR3 VGA/DVI/HDMI PCI-Express Video Card ZT-60601-10L

----------

## fredbear5150

Yes, it's supported, I have two of them in old HP Pentium 4 based PCs.

I am currently experiencing an issue where the graphics system crashes under load, I see this in /var/log/messages:

Dec 13 23:08:08 epsilon kernel: nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:20:00.0] INTR 0x00800000

It looks as though there is currently a bug with the nouveau driver, I am currently investigating as to fixes.

----------

## depontius

I've got one on a dedicated mythfrontend system.  I have some sound issues, because both the motherboard and video card (HDMI) have hda_intel sound, so it has been difficult making sure the correct one gets used.  But the video plays fine, I'm using nVidia drivers.  Come to think of it, I have overscan problems too, but not too bad for just TV purposes.

----------

## C5ace

 *cwc wrote:*   

> Is anyone using this video card.  NVIDIA GeForce GT 610   (ZOTAC)
> 
> I'm building a new system and I purchased this on Amazon.  I should have checked to see if  
> 
> it was supported first.  
> ...

 

I use a  no brand GT 610 on two boxes using the Nouveau driver and the Nvidia driver. This is the lspci output:

VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 610] (rev a1)

----------

## cwc

Thanks for the the replies.  I was under the assumption Nvidia was a preferred video format for Linux distros.

True or not true?

I currently run the following:

VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)

It works fine for what I do so all should be good with the 610.

Thanks again!

I was going to build a system with a ASUS F2A85-M PRO FM2 AMD A85X (Hudson D4) 7 x SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard 

AMD Radeon™ HD 7000/8000 Series Graphics. And decided to get a motherboard with no on-board video.

Nvidia or ATI video cards.

----------

## depontius

 *cwc wrote:*   

> Thanks for the the replies.  I was under the assumption Nvidia was a preferred video format for Linux distros.
> 
> True or not true?

 

This certainly used to be true, I'm not sure how true it is any more.  Once upon a time, nVidia's "vdapu" was pretty much the best way to play video under Linus, and at that time it was a feature exclusive to their binary blob driver.  Just for a baseline, the nVidia cards have a dedicated video engine, and vdpau is the interface to that engine.  Since then, several things have happened:

1 - Alternatives like VAAPI have come out to do the same thing on other video chips.

2 - Clever people have figured out how to emulate vdpau using the 3D hardware. (shaders and such)

3 - I believe that clever people have also figured out how to emulate vdpau using vaapi, and vice versa.

With all of this in mind I believe it's pretty much possible to just play video on any modern card without requiring a ton of cpu.  I have the possibly unfounded belief that vdpau is still the best, in terms of power and cpu cycles, but the others will work.  

I may be needing to put this to the test, soon.  My dedicated mythfrontend has always had overscan problems.  At times nvidia-settings could control overscan on my old TV-out card, at times it couldn't.  My new HDMI card overscans also, and so far I've just ignored the problem, because for TV it's not too bad.  But my wife would like to do more compute-type things, so it would be good to solve this problem.  I've seen that xrandr with nouveau can adjust overscan, but don't know if that will work with nvidia.

----------

## Buffoon

The hardware must support decoding. nVidia has feature sets, 7 being the latest, allowing for H.265 hardware decoding.

----------

